# Avatars (moved)



## Cajeannie

*Avatars*


Where do you go to get those neat "Avatars" to put by your name when posting "A Thread". Some of them are really awesome! Cajeannie


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

here on our board, in the users control panel, there is a setting for avatars.

there is a bunch to choose from, and there is also the option to add a custom one from your own computer.

although, i think you need 100 posts to be able to use one from your computer.

and on top of that, we had a crash a while back, and some things are still buggy, and it seems the custom avatar is one of them, so it may or may not work.

also, if you can't find enough sources for avatars, try using google image search, and search for an animal you like, or a singer you listen to, or something like that.

there is a bunch at www.mess.be that are free to download, but they are meant for the msn messenger and wont always look perfect.

i think that is where i got this autobot here, and the decepticon i was using.

and, if you have a gif making tool, you can make your own avatar either 60x60 or 100x100 (im not sure, but it tells you when you are trying to upload them) you can even make them animated.


----------



## BernieLJ

WaltSide said:


> ...and, if you have a gif making tool, you can make your own avatar either 60x60 or 100x100 (im not sure, but it tells you when you are trying to upload them) you can even make them animated.


Just F.Y.I...I use Irfanview for GIF animations...free download from the Internet.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe

Gimp does it too, and it's free with some versions of linux.

gif movie gear was what i used to use, but it expires after 30 days.


----------



## DumberDrummer

I have a program around here in which you drag *.gif files into a window and it makes them into an animated gif. Very easy. 

I've tried useing the gimp to make animated gifs, but its very complicated. 

And the GIMP is under the GNU/GPL. So its free no matter what. I could even upload it here for you.


----------

